# Is it a thick-tailed gecko ?



## KaMKaM (Sep 23, 2010)

Just found this little guy outside with the dogs barking at him . . 

Trying to figure out what he is


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not a thick tail. 
Where are you located?
It's from the Diplodactylus family.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2010)

Not a thick-tailed, Its a Eastern stone gecko, _Diplodactylus vittatus_


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 23, 2010)

dont think so , it duznt look like my thick tailed.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 23, 2010)

why does it look like its swimming?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 23, 2010)

i think you need to empty the water out .


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 23, 2010)

Sarah said:


> i think you need to empty the water out .



yeah dude, you dont want to kill it.


----------



## KaMKaM (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks 

It made an odd noise a few times . . is this normal ??

Can they be kept as pets ? 

Or where is a good place to let him go . . so the dogs dont have a go at him again


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2010)

KaMKaM said:


> Thanks
> 
> It made an odd noise a few times . . is this normal ??
> 
> ...


They will often make strange noises when distressed.
They can be kept as pets if you hold a reptile license, but even then its illegal to collect these guys from the wild.
Just release him at night (so he doesn't get eaten) in some nearby bushland


----------

